# RamNode entering NYC.



## MannDude (Apr 17, 2014)

Well, according to Twitter at least: https://twitter.com/RamNode/status/457006940472619008

Will this be true NYC?


----------



## Hxxx (Apr 17, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Well, according to Twitter at least: https://twitter.com/RamNode/status/457006940472619008
> 
> Will this be true NYC?


Awesome. Keep up the good work @Nick_A


----------



## Nett (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank god it's not Buffalo NY.


----------



## Nick_A (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks guy - yep, true NYC. Tinet + Telia network for now (our own lines as usual). ETA first full week of May.


----------



## eva2000 (Apr 18, 2014)

congrats Nick !


----------



## concerto49 (Apr 18, 2014)

Nick_A said:


> Thanks guy - yep, true NYC. Tinet + Telia network for now (our own lines as usual). ETA first full week of May.


Why no NTT?


----------



## D. Strout (Apr 18, 2014)

Nick_A said:


> ETA first full week of May.


Nice graduation present for me! You really shouldn't have...


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## perennate (Apr 18, 2014)

About time


----------



## drmike (Apr 18, 2014)

Meh!

Filtering at that location also?

Unsure why folks are all going NYC loco lately.  ATL is kind of close network wise.

Me I just worry about dilution of RamNode (more problems, more things to babysit and tend to, and overall wide spread of Nick and staff).


----------



## jarland (Apr 18, 2014)

WelltodoInformalCattle said:


>


 Wait, wait. I don't meet enough people that watch Archer. So...I love you. Phrasing?

Seriously, ramnode is awesome. The only flaw that I find in the work that Nick does is that a client is at risk of forgetting he exists, because quite frankly you have a harder time remembering things that just work so well that you don't have to think about them. My fridge? Couldn't tell you who made it. What I have hosted with ramnode? I often forget, because I so rarely feel to need to log in as opposed to pushing commands to the salt minion.


----------



## Nett (Apr 19, 2014)

I need a location in a GMT 0-10 area.


----------



## Nick_A (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks guys.

@drmike yep, filtering.


----------



## Navyn (Apr 20, 2014)

Congrates @Nick


----------



## mojeda (Apr 20, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## S4S-UK (Apr 21, 2014)

That is good news Ramnode is one of best provider i ever use


----------



## HostXNow (Apr 23, 2014)

Good news.

Does Ramnode have any plans on offering UK location?


----------



## VMBox (Apr 23, 2014)

Congrats Nick!


----------



## peterw (Apr 23, 2014)

HostXNow said:


> Good news.
> 
> Does Ramnode have any plans on offering UK location?


They won't enter that ddos area.


----------



## Nick_A (Apr 23, 2014)

What peterw said.


----------



## willie (Apr 23, 2014)

Congrats!  I'd love to see a California location and some storage plans too.


----------



## texteditor (Apr 24, 2014)

I wish they'd add something to the product lines at current locations first


----------



## Hxxx (Apr 24, 2014)

texteditor said:


> I wish they'd add something to the product lines at current locations first


like?


----------



## willie (Apr 24, 2014)

hrr1963 said:


> like?


Storage plans, maybe?


----------

